# Rolex GMT 16750 for cash or some sort of trade for my Rolex 16800, Speedy 105.003-65 or SM300 BT.



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

*Rolex GMT 16750 for cash or some sort of trade for my Rolex 16800, Speedy 105.003-65 or SM300 BT.*


View Advert


I am looking for a Rolex GMT 16750 with a matt dial. I would prefer all boxes and papers but would consider head only as long as the case is unpolished or looks unpolished and has super sharp edges and bevels like pic below..........










I would rather buy outright for cash but would consider doing some sort of trade for one of my watches if you prefer. They come with near complete box sets.

1. Rolex 16800 matt dial - unpolished case.

2. Omega Speedmaster 105.003 Ed White - looks to be unpolished case.

3. Omega SM300 Big Triangle.

Will respond promptly to all responses.
Thanks guys, Jack




*Advertiser*




Jack G



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

